# MRV now in beta



## qcsatguy (Mar 13, 2005)

Not a whole lot of info available yet, but check out www.directv.com/multiroom


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

MRV is not actually out yet in the national release firmware, but this site being up certainly points to it coming soon.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> MRV is not actually out yet in the national release firmware, but this site being up certainly points to it coming soon.


NR could be rolling out as we speak...er...write.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

> Please note the DIRECTV Multi-Room HD DVR service is currently in its beta testing phase. During this beta phase, the service will be offered at no charge. Once the service is out of beta and has launched nationally there will be a monthly service fee for the service.


Crap.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah it really looks like they are going to try to charge for it eventually. Hopefully people will band together and complain about it/refuse to pay for it, and they will eventually change their mind.

I personally think it is a poor decision to try to charge for it. I don't want to pay for it especially since it will be using the gigabit network I installed and maintain myself, but I have a feeling my fiance will complain and I will end up paying for it.

I could understand a 1 time fee for the installation of their own networking components though (DECA).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I believe the National Release Rollout will begin within the next day or two but it make take a couple of weeks to finish this Rollout.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I agree. I can use DirecTV2PC. Or just watch it in the room I'm in. D2PC is better. I wonder if there is any forseeable fee for that service.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Yeah it really looks like they are going to try to charge for it eventually. Hopefully people will band together and complain about it/refuse to pay for it, and they will eventually change their mind.
> 
> I personally think it is a poor decision to try to charge for it. I don't want to pay for it especially since it will be using the gigabit network I installed and maintain myself, but I have a feeling my fiance will complain and I will end up paying for it.
> 
> I could understand a 1 time fee for the installation of their own networking components though (DECA).


Yup, yup and yup. I started a poll a few months back that had to be moved to the CE forums because the discussion started to veer off course, but the general consensus was what you just said.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

xmguy said:


> I agree. I can use DirecTV2PC. Or just watch it in the room I'm in. D2PC is better. I wonder if there is any forseeable fee for that service.


There was some discussion that maybe they would since they went to outside company to write the client and they limited you to only two copies of the client per e-mail address. Hopefully the bean counters won't be too greedy and will leave that a free feature.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

RAD said:


> Hopefully the bean counters won't be too greedy and will leave that a free feature.


!rolling
Yeah, right!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I imagine when the national release does start showing up it will be on the front page and a new thread will show up here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=110


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Yup, yup and yup. I started a poll a few months back that had to be moved to the CE forums because the discussion started to veer off course, but the general consensus was what you just said.


The "fee for MRV" topic has been :beatdeadhorse: to death. The result...DirecTV will charge for MRV.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> The "fee for MRV" topic has been :beatdeadhorse: to death. The result...DirecTV will charge for MRV.


Not outside the CE forum, it hasn't. Lots more people can discuss that topic ad nauseum.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Not outside the CE forum, it hasn't. Lots more people can discuss that topic ad nauseum.


An exercise in futility. Just saying...:lol:


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Where do these "sleeper" posters come from? Same held true when the site for DirecTV2PC site was leaked. The first sign came from somebody that was registered for years with less than 10 posts.

Either way...very interesting find. As for it being a pay service...we have two very good options...Take it, or leave it.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, how dare DIRECTV to try and get money for a service they just spent two years putting together.

Get over it, if you want pay for it. If you don't want to pay for it, then don't. Seems like you do have an option for not paying for it, right?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> An exercise in futility. Just saying...:lol:


Oh I'm with you, but a whole lotta people who will see this haven't yet had the chance to grumble. Of course, I dont think we knew for sure there would be a charge until now. It was highly speculated and assumed, but not confirmed.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

MikeW said:


> *Where do these "sleeper" posters come from? Same held true when the site for DirecTV2PC site was leaked*. The first sign came from somebody that was registered for years with less than 10 posts.
> 
> Either way...very interesting find. As for it being a pay service...we have two very good options...Take it, or leave it.


Probably from someone that doesn't have Auto Pay, has to actually go on the web site to pay. :lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Oh I'm with you, but a whole lotta people who will see this haven't yet had the chance to grumble. Of course, I dont think we knew for sure there would be a charge until now. It was highly speculated and assumed, but not confirmed.


Yea..you're correct. I will be content to just sit back and :new_popco while others :bang and :beatdeadhorse: and:new_cussi . :lol: Been there, done that.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

xzi said:


> Yes, how dare DIRECTV to try and get money for a service they just spent two years putting together.
> 
> Get over it, if you want pay for it. If you don't want to pay for it, then don't. Seems like you do have an option for not paying for it, right?


Yes but the point is this is kind of crappy.

They are talking about a monthly service fee for a one time firmware upgrade to equipment we already have. Even Apple doesn't do that. Apple may add a new feature and charge a one time fee to access it on your device but they don't charge you monthly for that one time upgrade.

Not to mention like I said before, for a lot of people this feature will be using our hardware for the networking. Why should I have to pay for something that uses my hardware, you know they aren't going to support it if I call customer service.

I could possibly agree with a one time upgrade fee to enable MRV. I would definitely understand if they want to charge for the DECA hardware to network the receivers. I just can't agree with a monthly charge for this, especially considering they just increased the DVR service fee also.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Yes but the point is this is kind of crappy.
> 
> *They are talking about a monthly service fee for a one time firmware upgrade to equipment we already have*. Even Apple doesn't do that. Apple may add a new feature and charge a one time fee to access it on your device but they don't charge you monthly for that one time upgrade.
> 
> ...


And all the support the CSRs will have to provide. There is going to be an avalanche of calls...glad I'm not a CSR. 
DirecTV probably doesn't want "loving hands at home" DYI networks to be used. They want to lease the DECA gear, as they do the receivers.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Beerstalker said:


> Not to mention like I said before, for a lot of people this feature will be using our hardware for the networking.


I'm still unhappy they force me to use my electricity to power up their boxes. :shrug:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

MikeW said:


> I'm still unhappy they force me to use my electricity to power up their boxes. :shrug:


Or use my roof, or yard to install the dish....I should charge DirecTV rent. :lol:


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I thought you were going to sit back and :new_popco?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> I thought you were going to sit back and :new_popco?


!rolling
Touche'......good one.


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

I am in complete agreement with Beerstalker. I have been following the development of this feature for a long time, and I can't seem to rationalize a monthly fee for MRV on an independently owned, unsupported network. The boxes that are being "leased" by DIRECTV customers will support this feature via firmware. That should be it - done. Are we charged for improvements made to the guide, search features, media streaming, on demand, widgets (tvapps), or any other service that has been added through firmware updates? The answer is no - unless they are planning to charge for these service as well.

I can understand a monthly charge for the DECA setup, as this would be hardware provided by DIRECTV, and customer support would need to service those people opting to invest in networking their equipment using that method.

I know many CE'ers are passionate about this issue - and I can really see this coming full circle when the beta testing rolls out with the NR. 

I guess we'll see how this plays out.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

This is also from the web site:


> If your receivers are not currently networked please do not network them to participate in the beta testing phase. *Once the service launches nationally there will be a special networking offer available to take advantage of the service*.


Almost reads as if that once it goes national you will need DirecTV equipment to have MRV.


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> This is also from the web site:
> 
> Almost reads as if that once it goes national you will need DirecTV equipment to have MRV.


I noticed this too. Like I said, once this goes NR, it should be very interesting to see the further development of the feature, as well as the public's reaction to DIRECTV's position of charging for MRV.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Yes but the point is this is kind of crappy.
> 
> They are talking about a monthly service fee for a one time firmware upgrade to equipment we already have. Even Apple doesn't do that. Apple may add a new feature and charge a one time fee to access it on your device but they don't charge you monthly for that one time upgrade.
> 
> ...


well said. I could not agree more!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

As I posted earlier, I'm not going to get in the charge /shouldn't charge debate. But a discussion on whether DirecTV should restrict MRV to their own supplied leased DECA gear might be interesting. Or not.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

BubblePuppy said:


> This is also from the web site:
> 
> Almost reads as if that once it goes national you will need DirecTV equipment to have MRV.


One rumor was that DirecTV would have an upgrade available to get folks to a DECA netrwork, replacing any hardware necessary, for a fixed price. They may be saying that so folks don't go out and spend a bunch of money pulling wire or wireless/powerline adapters or upgrading receivers when the DECA upgrade might be cheaper, and then having folks upset that they paid more then the upgrade.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks guys .. Please continue the discussion here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171258


----------

